# My Hero



## Dave (Aug 16, 2002)

*A personal rant -- My Hero*

I can't stand this sitcom! Does anyone know why it is still on TV. We've had three seasons so far, and I've had the misfortune to watch 2 or 3 episodes. It seems it really is still possible for it to get worse yet.

The sitcom revolves around the world of George Sunday, played by Ardal O'Hanlon, (Duncan in 'Father Ted.') He is a mild-mannered shopkeeper who is also the superhero "Thermoman". He is also a little dim (just as in 'Father Ted.')

While saving the world yet again, Thermoman saves Janet Dawkins (Emily Joyce) from certain death when she falls into the Grand Canyon. He decides that he wants to get to know her better, but he tries to get to know her as "George", since he doesn't want her to know about his superhero 'alter ego'. Things don't go quite according to plan, however. George soon has to reveal to Janet that he's really Thermoman from another planet. She accepts him anyway. Eventually they get married and have a baby.

Is this really why BBC1 moved the News to 10 O'Clock, so that they could give us this kind of thing?

Please, please bring back some real Sci-fi, or at least bring back 'Red Dwarf'! 

Even the TV version of 'Hitch-Hikers Guide to the Galaxy' was better than this! Even watching paint dry is better than this!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 24, 2002)

I don't like it either Dave & ahve only seen a couple of episodes & none of them have inspired me 2 carry on watching it, so it needs 2 be cancelled


----------



## ray gower (Aug 25, 2002)

I've only seen one episode.

As a Sci/Fi show, I agree, it is awful. As bad as Third Rock from the Sun.

On the positive side some of the quick fire dialogue that I caught is quite funny- Much better than Third Rock.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 26, 2002)

Haven't watched it since & don't plan 2 either!


----------



## FeedMeTV (Sep 4, 2004)

It's still on. And now they've got an annoying baby who talks. I tried to watch a few episodes of the first series but every time George came on screen I had an overwhelming desire to strangle something so my family are probably safer if I don't watch it.


----------

